# My planted reds bamboo tank



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Still workin on it..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

is that bamboo live, i want to put some in my tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love both of your bamboo tanks


----------



## shuttleslave (Jun 7, 2004)

illnino said:


> is that bamboo live, i want to put some in my tank.


 yeah i wanna get some of that too. where did you get that??????
LOOKS







GOOD


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think you can buy bamboo from chinatown and other asian places. i imagine that you can just pull it from the pot/vase that its in and put it in the gravel.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Huh?

I once heard live bamboo can stink once they're wet, has this happening to you watermonster?


----------

